# Successfulness of training older rescue dogs?



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Although I'm looking for a puppy for later this year, early next year, I've become increasingly interested in rescue goldens. I wouldn't mind at all an older dog, older than 5, but was wondering what the chances are of him/her responding well to obedience classes. Of course I may find one who doesn't need classes at all.... but don't mind keeping that option open. My golden Holly- at Rainbow Bridge, could be so stubborn sometimes that she could have benefited from obedience training, but at the time I thought she was cute! She wasn't destructive, just determined sometimes to do what she wanted to do no matter the consequences! (I can't hear you calling me, I have to catch this deer right now.... really mom the neighbors don't mind me being in their garage eating all the cat's food... that sort of thing!) She lived a happy, full life, but I know more now, and the dangers of the real world. 
Have any of you taken any of your older rescue goldens to obedience class and how did they do?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Quite often, a foster family has already started working with a golden who may need training. So before you even decide on a particular dog, you'll have a chance to talk about his/her disposition in greater detail. 

In general, it is definitely possible to train an older dog. We adopted Jenna was she was 7, and we've taught her a great deal since then.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a 12 year old I just adopted. She is already enjoying her lessons as it's all positive and she and I are bonding more and more each day! Dogs can be trained at ANY age! She, too, is stubborn. Just yesterday, nine days after adopting her, I got her to jump into my van on command so I didn't have to lift her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Many rescues come already trained! <big grin> When I went to visit one Golden in LI, the trainer there had been working with him. I know fosters who work with their charges right from the get go. They provide a wealth of information on the foster... So many GR's are given up due to life changes, not because the dog had issues.


----------



## GottaBeGoldens (Aug 11, 2007)

You might want to contact Carol Allen, president of the GRCCNY and the local GR rescue ~ I am sure she can help you with these questions as she has many years of experience with rescues.

Website with her email is: GRCCNY Home Page


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Never had any problems training the seniors.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our trainer works with all of are older and younger rescues..... They are trainable......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have never adopted any under 3 yrs old and every one has been trainable.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I have found the older, more settled dogs to be easier to train. The nutty high energy party boy and girls seem to have a little more trouble focusing. I LOVE dogs over the age of 5...and seniors are the GREATEST!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

All dogs are trainable,whatever their age.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! You've really encouraged me! 
Now, on to find a rescue dog!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

This is reassuring to me to. I have my first "rescue" (I rescued him along the highway, rather than from an organization), and he needs to learn a few things to fit in here. Besides basic obedience and socialization, I would really like to teach him to swim, as we spend most of our summer on the lake. Does anyone think this is possible?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Tucker came to live with us when he was one. He's 4 now and still not perfect (my fault, not his), but he didn't know how to play catch and wasn't a swimmer. He does both now and quite well I might add. He was swimming the first summer and returns the ball to me right to hand. If I drop it, he picks it up for me!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, I've had Woody since he was a puppy, and his retrieving skills are nothing like that. That makes me think *I *need to work a little harder. But it also makes be believe it really can be accomplished. This weekend, Sox and I might be taking a little trip to the lake for swimming lessons!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am not joking- I want to get a CD on Chrissy. She is 12 and just arrived. Life's short, enjoy it... she loves nothing more than working with me, making our bond and relationship deeper and more meaningful! And, she loves cookies.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh, I would love to do that for my dogs! The closest training facility is 50 minutes away--I took Woody there for puppy classes, but they aren't very good. They don't even offer CGC. The closest good training facility is over an hour away, and I just haven't been able to make a commitment to driving that much. I always say I can just do it myself, but then I don't get around to it--hence the dog that doesn't fetch and the dog that doesn't swim!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's hard, I can't afford a lot of classes even though it's right close by... I know how to train, though... but classes are still great for getting ready to go in the ring. Even if you just teach them tricks or silly things, the dog loves it all the same


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Fetching and swimming is not that important (unless you're concerned about drowning). If your dogs know the basic commands, you can do the rest without a problem. My teenage son is the one who got Tucker in the pool. It was a matter of the first dip and then he was in like Flynn.

Tucker is a horrible catcher. Shadow is wonderful. Tucker returns the ball to hand, Shadow won't because Tucker steals his balls! Shadow drops it a foot away. However, if you're sitting down, he'll drop it in your lap.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess I don't mean teaching him to "swim," I mean teaching him to like the water. He is curious about it, but seems a little afraid--who knows what his previous experience with water was. I would just like a dog who can go out on the boat and not be afraid to get wet.


----------

